# Just noticed this on male Bordernese



## Reble (Feb 3, 2012)

When taking the pictures was shocked to see on his forehead.

They wanted pictures of the two males left and when I looked at him was surprised.

Just wanted to share.. was so cute ... I think it looks like a heart on his fore head.




Picture of him and his 2 female litter mates. boy they are now hitting 14lbs. at 8 weeks.

Surprise this one male is smaller than the females.. he is only about 12 lbs. at 8 weeks.

Sure going to miss these guys..

Sorry to keep posting these guys but they are just too adorable not to share..


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh how adorable!


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 3, 2012)

Awwww. Too cute


----------



## Reble (Feb 3, 2012)

thanks guys, they are just too adorable not to share, all you dog lovers...


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, I love him



:wub


----------



## Reble (Feb 3, 2012)

Jill said:


> Oh, I love him
> 
> 
> 
> :wub


Thanks I am sure going to miss these guys they are just so playful now and have their own personalities.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 4, 2012)

so darn cute, I love the heart!


----------



## barnbum (Feb 5, 2012)

Awww...adorable.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 5, 2012)

That heart shape is incredible. What cuties! I'm envious of puppy breath. Sigh!


----------

